# Replacing Robocoupe pin?



## It'sGoat (Dec 20, 2017)

Hey everyone, long story short the end of the white pin on my robocoupe attachment broke off and I was wondering if anyone has experienced this before, can the pin itself be replaced or do I need to buy a whole new bowl /hopper attachment? It's the white stick that de-activates the safety and allows the appliance to turn on, located at the back of the hopper. I'll upload a pic later if my explanation isn't clear enough but they won't allow me to attach files like that from the work computers.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

There are several pins in this search, hopefully including the one you are looking for.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/14...-and-mechanical-components&vendor=Robot-Coupe


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Every kitchen I’ve worked in had a beat up robot-coupe with an even more beaten up bowl. Just shift the bowl a bit, exposing the trigger button, and activate the button by pressing a bamboo skewer or similar.


----------



## It'sGoat (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks for the help! After taking a closer look I don't think the pin even comes out of this one, and the model number doesn't result in any replacement pins. I'll use the skewer trick for now but I think I can glue a similar sized piece of plastic on to fix it.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Bamboo skewer for sure mate.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Bamboo skewer for sure mate.


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

foodpump said:


> Every kitchen I've worked in had a beat up robot-coupe with an even more beaten up bowl. Just shift the bowl a bit, exposing the trigger button, and activate the button by pressing a bamboo skewer or similar.


This is the truth, down to the bamboo skewer.


----------



## r.shackleford (Jul 16, 2009)

also coaching your staff to not store the attachment with the lid locked so the pin is exposed and easily damaged is always a good idea.
doesn't help you now but it's one of those silly little anal tricks that can save you frustration


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

See if there's an available .stl file for it?
(Thingiverse, etc.)
If you have a friend with a 3D printer, a lot of parts are easy to replicate, i do it all the time for cheap parts.
If you have a CAD friend, have them design it, email me the .stl & I'll print it for you ;-)
{edit}
PS: there's all kinds of safety bypasses for the Robot coupe, done it myself.
Google is your friend..(but perhaps not your fingers friend)


----------

